# Forenbersicht > Fachbegriffe von A-Z >  >  Springflut

## Jojo

Eine Springflut oder Springtide tritt ein, wenn sich die Gezeitenkrfte addieren, also Sonne, Mond und Erde in einer Linie liegen. Das Hochwasser erreicht einen sehr hohen Wasserstand.

----------

